# Seattle ......... Stancewars .........July 3rd



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

http://stancewars.com/stancewars%20flyer.jpg


Facebook US 

*Coming in Seattle this July 3rd 2011 a VIP style event competing for Top Honors who has the Best Stanced ride and who dominates Stance for the PNW ........ * A following of like minded Stanced and styled cars in the PNW 

StanceWars .....redefining your stance
An Epic Stance event in PNW 

Show cars\trucks will be provided with 20ftx20ft spaces to display their cars . Displays are strongly encouraged for maxim consideration . This will be a dark event lighting will be important. Car clubs can be accommodated in continuous spaces. 

Bikes will get 10ftx10ft spaces to show to display

For vendor spaces …[email protected]
For part swap spaces …[email protected]
Sponsors please contact [email protected] for packets and information 


Hot Cars , Hot Wheels , Hotter Girls 
*Awards	*
Best Stance (overall) 
Best European
Best JDM 
Best VIP
Best Drift
Best Classic 
Best Fitment
Best Truck 
Best Chopper
Best Streetbike
Miss StanceWars 
Videos by Speedline FilmWerks
Logo ArtWork by JDM Designs
Flyer photos by Brad Elder\Mike Kippen
Wanna be a Title or Sponsor [email protected]
Coming in July 3rd a VIP style event with 100 of the hottest stanced rides in PWN competing for Top Honors who has the Best Stanced ride and who dominates Stance for the PNW ........ 
*[email protected]* www.StanceWars.com


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry guys and gals we have been very busy getting geared up. 

I've been confirming clubs \Media like (nw-built , static mode, NWN and others) , working close partners like nw-built , NWN, NWauto Salon , [email protected] , HellaFlush , Canibeat , Stanceworks and few others. 

Working on getting some large sponsors like Falken tires , VIP modular wheels, CNC , 425motosports , Griots and others. 

Been getting ready to shoot Teaser Video 3 with Speedline Filmwerks and we are lining up some models and great cars for after the NW-built GTG on the 29th . 

I hired a gal to get the Miss StanceWars Contest going , just wait. 

We have designed 4 shirts for your lifestyle ,hype the show and get the website setup to handle the sales of these next month.

and lastly I spent some time getting the website ready for vendors , sponsors and you to enter your car , truck street bike and chopper in the show.


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

We have now opened the registration for show spaces . 

www.StanceWars.com
We have been working all week on the new shirt designs , still lots to do.


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

few questions have come up . 

VIP parking ?
Yes, we have a VIP parking area , will be 5$ and it will be all paved in and out , to and from . NWN and NW-built will have a VIP parking area as well . 

The speed bump ? 
We have a plan , very large ramps are being constructed for this show , theoldschool reunion and waterwerks . 10ft rise over and everyone should be fine . Also if you show you will be coming in the back way , no bumps and all paved 

Is the inside of the building paved ? 
yes, either asphalt or concrete . 

When applying for approval for stancewars we have to submit $25? What if were not approved of stance do we get our $25 back? 

This is application fee , but if you are not selected we may refund the application fee , or give you paid entry and event shirt . The choice will be up to the person or person who doesn’t make it in. I'm guessing most will make it , so far we havent turned anyone away.


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

so still working on details for you. 

We have added VIP parking for $5 

Still working on a few large sponsors :lol: last weekend gave ways 600 flyers the NOS Fast Five event and 100 free stickers then the next day we at Groits we did the same. 

Folowed up with another film shoot for Speedline filmwerks.


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

hi guys 

Small update for everyone over here . Had a great photoshoot and video shoot and I've been looking a proofs all week, cant wait for the new video . 

Design 1 for shirts is printing this week and design 2 and 3 are getting finalized this week. 









We are looking for some female models to help us with photoshoot for the shirts , if you know someone post on the facebook accout . 

We are finalizing a pre-event in seattle , keep an eye on the facebook acount and out sponsors facebook pages.


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

Making some big progress , 3 food vendors in , 3 shirts designed and for sale , getting alot of cars signed up.


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

. For immediate release …………..StanceWars has moved to Bellevue.

. Today we signed the contracts to move the event to Bellevue College. As many know dirtfish has had some recent permitting issues with King County and form the last two weeks the staff has been looking for great location. Puyallup fairgrounds, mountain meadows farms, and commercial properties in Kent and auburn were all considered. More information is coming, but for now July 3rd 5pm to 11pm we know where you’ll be ………

.


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

are you ready ?


----------

